# Team RIP



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RIP MADE 1000 PAGES!!!

Well, much questioning has led to this thread to explain Team RIP, which actually cant be explained.... but this thread will help!

(note that this is a work in progress....)

OFFICIAL RIP THREAD: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=129881

Origins of *Team RIP*:

Foggy, unclear, even members and round table of RIP do not know exactly what Team RIP is. For comparison research the "Tao" and "enigma".

"/points at acestro" was done by *Liquid * in August of 2006, as was a confused list of Team RIP and Ministry of Darkness by *lament configuration*.

A thread discussing 'Chomsky' AKA *'Chompsky' * was a practice run for RIP originators *slckr * and *acestro*. Chompsky still holds a special place in the hearts of RIP historians. The humor in * r132523dermon's * exploits involving white rappers, uppercuts, and jumping of fences is included in the early and later parts of the thread.

In a mockery of all the 'goodbye' threads, *acestro * posted this "*A quick heads up*" thread, not knowing the profound ramifications of this action. Many ridiculous topics and postings later, the thread since made it to the * HALL OF FAME  * and surpassed "Mugshots" as the longest thread in P-fury.

The Hall of Fame induction was done by Buffalo Bill, AKA hyphen, AKA *Fattykins*

Team RIP would not be able to accomplish it's ridiculous feats and magnanimous function as a stress reliever without the help of the classic enemies of RIP.

These include r1dermon (*r13531523523dermon*), KingofKings (*QoQ*), bobz (*bobzzzzzz*), *taylorhedrich*, etc. etc. (the list is long)

Round table of RIP includes

*acestro 
slckr "dont call me fathead"
ESPLMNOPMike (also ESPMURDOCKMike) the Top O Pageinator
and KumbiaQueens (KumQuat) RIP secretary *

Rest of Team:
*PygoFanatic (RIP insomniac)
Rocker (Mr. letyouknowtheservercrashed)
Liquid 
Ex00000dus
Humpty Hump (Humpy) 
lucyferzone (luciferzone)
FBMBMSBHBMX85 (NJKeeeelsU)
AKSkirmish
DEVON look at my smiley girlfriend AMAZON (AKA Mr. T)
RB32 (Mr. "Ambiance", Official Team RIP Pimp)
nippleworm (psrotten)
PinKragon ("D", miss *MUAH*)
*

The 'wild' cards (members? enemies? sado-masichists? who knows...)

*Tinkerbelle
Bullsnake
Crockeeper
User
DippyBooty (DrewBo0ty)
PacXSA
ORLY-boy (Dannyboy)
Winkyee (the Master!)
Poly (Death in June)
RockinTimbz (Rockinthaboat, Rockinthacradle, RockinthaKeds, etc.)
*

post 1: *acestro*









post 1000: *acestro*
post 2000: *KumQuat*
post 2500: *Louie D*
post 3000: *KumQuat*
post 4000: *ESLMNOPMike*
post 5000: *Ex0000dus*
post 6000: *KumQuat*
post 7000: *nippleworm*
post 7500: *acestro*
post 8000: *KumQuat*
post 9000: *psrotten (Nippleworms)*
post 9999: *PygoFanatic (RIP insomniac)*
post 10000: *ESPMike !!!  *
post 11000: *Nippleworms*
post 12000: *NJKEEEEEEEEEEELSU*
post 13000: *acestro*
post 14000: *acestro*
post 15000: *PygoFanatic*
post 16000: *acestro*
post 17000: *Nippleworms*
post 18000: *acestro*
post 19000: *r2523525dermon*
post 20000: *PygoFanatic*

Top O Page 100: *Tibs*
Top O Page 150: *ESLMNOPMike * (Top O Pageinator)
Top O Page 200: *ESLMNOPMike * (Top O Pageinator)
Top O Page 250: *acestro*
Top O Page 300: *ESLMNOPMike * (Top O Pageinator)
Top O Page 350: *acestro*
Top O Page 400: *PygoFanatic*
Top O Page 500: *NJKEEEEELSU*
Top O Page 600: *Kumquat*
Top O Page 700: *PygoFanatic*
Top O Page 800: *ESLMNOPMike*
Top O Page 900: *Mr. Ambiance, Arby OJ, RB32*
Top O Page 1000: *acestro!!!*

Top O Page streak record: ??? 5 (*acestro, KQ, NJKeeeelsU*), with a near monster streak by KQ in late 200s

Post that made RIP thread the longest thread on P-fury: 3491 (*acestro*)

Official membership requirements as requested...

*OFFICIAL TEAM RIP MEMBERSHIP APPLICATION PROCEDURES​*
Go to the official Team RIP thread in HOF - 
Read all pages of Official Team RIP thread (There could be a test)
Learn common Team RIP comments, discussion patterns and standard practices including:
Vagina tents
Expert and proper use of "/"
Uppercutting and fence jumping
QoQ and R3414789078dermon
Grocery shopping or lack their of
KumQuats
Round table and its members
Others found in thread

Post in Official Team RIP thread using mentioned common practices
Make posts funny enough to be offered a position on Team RIP

/knows he is missing many members

/asks for reminders of who else is on Team RIP

WORK IN PROGRESS....


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

REPOST!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

So.............................. watsup

taylor hedrich is cool


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

You know how some jokes never get old? Team RIP isn't one of them.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

acestro said:


> Team RIP would not be able to accomplish it's ridiculous feats and magnanimous function as a stress reliever without the help of the classic enemies of RIP.
> 
> These include r1dermon (*r13531523523dermon*), KingofKings (*QoQ*), bobz (*bobzzzzzz*), *taylorhedrich*, etc. etc. (the list is long)


I made the top 5!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> You know how some jokes never get old? Team RIP isn't one of them.


you almost get it.....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

whats the RIP part stand for??? Really Immature People?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> whats the RIP part stand for??? Really Immature People?


you almost get it.....


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

~uh donno piranha gal danelle :rasp:


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> whats the RIP part stand for??? Really Impressive People?


 FIXED.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ah, Winkyee....

need to add you...


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

/acestro de los uppercuts funcionamientos lejos

/se pregunta porqué él no puede estar en RASGÓN

/feliz él consiguió su umbie masculino de rapps hoy


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

\ thinks this is nuts

\just wanted first \ in the rip explanations



GT45FD3S said:


> /acestro de los uppercuts funcionamientos lejos
> 
> /se pregunta porqué él no puede estar en RASGÓN
> 
> /feliz él consiguió su umbie masculino de rapps hoy


argh you dirt bag, your edit upsets me

\uppercuts and jumps fence to get the hell out of dodge


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

HOF?


----------



## poopoo (Sep 22, 2006)

Somebody told me that RIP means REAL INBRED PEOPLE, is this true?

/yells @ sister to get over here!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

LiZaRd-sPiT said:


> Somebody told me that RIP means REAL INBRED PEOPLE, is this true?
> 
> /yells @ sister to get over here!


No.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> Somebody told me that RIP means REAL INBRED PEOPLE, is this true?
> 
> /yells @ sister to get over here!


No.
[/quote]

/thinks you're in denial


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

I'll take sado-masichists for $1000 Ace









Pac


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

any body know what lizard spit really is tee he he









~~~~JIZUM~~~~~~~


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Asstro- How the hell do you figure you had the first post? YOU were the thread starter damnit! The KOK's had the first post!

/thinks this is bs

View attachment 120671


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> whats the RIP part stand for??? Really Immature People?


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

black_piranha said:


> whats the RIP part stand for??? Really Immature People?











[/quote]

HA HA black fish bp=blood pressure


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

were you trying to be funny there or.....?^


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

HIYA KOK^^^^^^^^


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Asstro- How the hell do you figure you had the first post? YOU were the thread starter damnit! The KOK's had the first post!
> 
> /thinks this is bs
> 
> View attachment 120671


Hmmmm.... food for thought

/vomits food for thought into toilet

:rasp:

j/k







Yes, queenOFqueens had the first reply...


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

isnt it "rest in peices"?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

luciferzone said:


> any body know what lizard spit really is tee he he
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was spelt....jism

Congratulation jism...stiffler


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

You m**********r..."yes, yes I am"


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

REPOST!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ftw


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

View attachment 120845


lament configuration said:


>


http://www.gayprowrestling.com/:rasp:


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

/


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/cant remember if GT45SDGHLH is member of RIP


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

REPOST


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


>


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> View attachment 120671


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/points out chance at post 7500 is available soon to anyone...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

um.... and now page 400 and 8000 posts is already approaching!!!









It's aliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive (using CK ref)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

another RIP/postwhore thread...

Alrighty then...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Make the world a better place - punch acestro in the face


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Make the world a better place - punch acestro in the face


I tried that.

It hurt.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

So.... much.... wasted... bandwidth... and... time.....
/goes comatose....


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> /cant remember if GT45SDGHLH is member of RIP


/Points out that GT45SDGHLF453 is not a member of RIP

/Is sorta like that person at work that you don't really talk to but he comes up and listens to your conversations with others, and laughs at your stories

/Just likes typing like this for his own amusement

/Thinks it's time to go get some dinner


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i cant get over the fact that you guys are still in that hole you call the hof! damn.... its got to get old? i mean what are you trying to accomplish there? what is the reward?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, it's definitely not like acestro to ever let a joke get really old and overdone









sincerely,

pictures of fat chicks and ceiling cats


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

........and the term "gay"?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Why do I not have an "OG award" and if anyone deserves it... I deserve to be in the Not sure enemy / Friend list of *RIP*

BTW ace what happend to the " puttin up with P-fury Bitches award" this I think was a great one


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Poly, I think you should have an OG award, but PM Xenon or GG to be sure!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

In something I just wish I could have said some years ago in a flowerhorn debate........My fish suck your Kok
View attachment 124061

Get it...... candiru sucking Kok.....Ok whatever I'll let that one Die....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

at Poly!!!

Glad I didn't miss that one









/added to list

I liked the puttin up with pfury bitches award too, had to downsize


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I think you need 2000 posts for the OG award. Could be wrong...

Should get it either way since you've been here since almost the beginning.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I need to update these milestones











RockinTimbz said:


> I think you need 2000 posts for the OG award. Could be wrong...
> 
> Should get it either way since you've been here since almost the beginning.


agreed.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Actually, it was 1K posts for the OG award...and 2 years here.

Actually, it was 1K posts for the OG award...and 2 years here.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Actually, it was 1K posts for the OG award...and 2 years here.










you're right.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Updated milestones


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

i thought teams rip lack of anything worth while in the world was going to be contained to the HOF??

Atleast that was what was said over and over again when it kept being argued about it


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

To be fair, this was posted before the argument...and just bumped by a non-RIPer after the fact.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

chili I noticed that it was dug up by by someone...why who knows



Death in June said:


> Why do I not have an "OG award" and if anyone deserves it... I deserve to be in the Not sure enemy / Friend list of *RIP*
> 
> BTW ace what happend to the " puttin up with P-fury Bitches award" this I think was a great one


thats who bumped it, from sep 25th.
Talk about a worthless post


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/wonders why bluyak is so upset out Team RIP

Why the need to bash and complain about it. If you dont liek it fine, dont enter the HOF thread and dont enter a thread that says Team RIP as a title. Almost everyone as participated at one point or another in the thread, including quite a few of the mods, so apparently they arent bothered by it. Just let it go.

Anyways back to having fun....

Congrats are in order for both PygoFanatic and ACESTRO for the big milestones of 20000 posts and Top O Page 1000.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> /wonders why bluyak is so upset out Team RIP
> 
> Why the need to bash and complain about it. If you dont liek it fine, dont enter the HOF thread and dont enter a thread that says Team RIP as a title. Almost everyone as participated at one point or another in the thread, including quite a few of the mods, so apparently they arent bothered by it. Just let it go.
> 
> ...


because I need a scapegoat to hate and rip seems to be the easist thing to think of right now.
I dont enter the HOF strictly because all of it is filled with rips feices
The agreement was RIP keeps their sh*t in the HOF and not in the lounge.

alright im going to go smoke and chill out, ive had a rough day and RIP is the easist thing right now to pick on, thank good FOOFOO cannot be found right now or id have a hay day with him


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/laughs at bluyak needing a scapegoat in the internet









/wonders why he hates RIP so much

/thinks bluyak must be cranky and doesnt like having fun


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> /laughs at bluyak needing a scapegoat in the internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I am cranky, I had 9 30 class and she was a pain like always. My plants need hella trimming, im cold, none of my clothes are clean, i have no food at my apt, and my 360 is at my parents house and I want it back but dont have the gas to drive home and get it.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow that sounds like my yesterday, and tomorrow, and Friday. No worries, the internet is where you get to blow off the steam. Go to the RIP thread and post that stuff and goof around a bit, youll feel alot better.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Wow that sounds like my yesterday, and tomorrow, and Friday. No worries, the internet is where you get to blow off the steam. Go to the RIP thread and post that stuff and goof around a bit, youll feel alot better.


I cant go in the HOF rip thread, as much as I complain about it if I start joninig it that just completely invalidates my whole reasoning for being mad about it


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Cmon you know you want to, its alot of fun.....:laugh:

Well just letting you know its there if you want to blow off some steam. I will guarentee if you are in there for a few minutes youll be laughing. Good way to go from pissed off and stressted out to relaxed and laughing.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> /laughs at bluyak needing a scapegoat in the internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I am cranky, I had 9 30 class and she was a pain like always. My plants need hella trimming, im cold, none of my clothes are clean, i have no food at my apt, and *my 360 is at my parents house and I want it back but dont have the gas to drive home and get it.*
[/quote]









Im on the same boat, kinda. I dont have gas to go and get beer.
And I dont feel like walking. I think I will ride the bike...or someting.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> Why do I not have an "OG award" and if anyone deserves it... I deserve to be in the Not sure enemy / Friend list of *RIP*
> 
> BTW ace what happend to the " puttin up with P-fury Bitches award" this I think was a great one


thats who bumped it, from sep 25th.
Talk about a worthless post
[/quote]

Ahahahaha







bluyak, you are soooo ignorant. Poly has more content in his posts than you'll have over the next 5 years!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You're freeing a nation?

I thought you were smoking and whining about your 360 being at mommy's house.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

acestro said:


> You're freeing a nation?
> 
> I thought you were smoking and whining about your 360 being at mommy's house.:laugh:


LOL yeah good point..why are you even talking to me?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

(btw, thanks for confirming my statement about the quality of your posts)



thebluyak said:


> You're freeing a nation?
> 
> I thought you were smoking and whining about your 360 being at mommy's house.:laugh:


LOL yeah good point..why are you even talking to me?
[/quote]

Um, you posted in my thread, why not?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah i forgot you were the head leader of the total waste of bandwith club called rip.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> yeah i forgot you were the head leader of the total waste of bandwith club called rip.


I've still contributed more to the site than you ever will :rasp:


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Ahhh... aint this just cute I PO'd someone....

Bad.... Poly....Bad


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Poly gets ToP










treat him like he dumped a fish in local waters Poly, I want to see blood!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

acestro said:


> yeah i forgot you were the head leader of the total waste of bandwith club called rip.


I've still contributed more to the site than you ever will :rasp:
[/quote]

but your total contribution of absolutly nothing useful for the last 8000 posts so screws over the legitimatly helpfull 5,000 posts


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

acestro said:


> You're freeing a nation?
> 
> I thought you were smoking and whining about your 360 being at mommy's house.:laugh:


ouch baby, very ouch


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> You're freeing a nation?
> 
> I thought you were smoking and whining about your 360 being at mommy's house.:laugh:


ouch baby, very ouch
[/quote]

yeah, I know....

Where's Mr. T?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

He's busy uppercutting some foooo's

He will return soon


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> Poly gets ToP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd argue with him ace but the thing is it really is not needed.
He's like a rooster in front of a mirror just unknowingly pecking away at his own image.....kind of ironic actually if you think about it


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I know, I know. I kid, I kid...

about the kid...

Anyhow...

/jumps over to non-p scientific...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> I know, I know. I kid, I kid...
> 
> about the kid...
> 
> ...


Good figure out that damn Blenny thing Croc posted so we can get a Freshy fish in there.....I'm just no good at those reef dwelling salty things.....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm usually good with them when the pic is bigger than a postage stamp!







@ Croc


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

acestro said:


> You're freeing a nation?
> 
> I thought you were smoking and whining about your 360 being at mommy's house.:laugh:


























Acestro FTW!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I seem to have this occasional mean streak thing going









/blames either asshat or team queasy...

/uppercuts lounge

/exits stage bottom


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

KINGofKINGS>Team rip


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> KINGofKINGS<<<Team rip


Fixed.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> KINGofKINGS<<<QT


Fixed.







:rasp:
[/quote]

Now its fixed.









JK man...how the dragons doing?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> KINGofKINGS<<<QT


ouch.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

/still thinks this is funny
/knows this has nothing to do w/ thread
/HAHAHAHA


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> QUEENofQUEENS<<<QT


ouch.








[/quote]

one more.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

View attachment 124614
>>>> PFURY


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> View attachment 124614
> >>>> PFURY










>>>>HHH


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Biff > Michael J


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Griff > Biff


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Tiff>Griff and Biff








> Griff and Biff


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

wooHOO i'm a wild card!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

you've won this round ace


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

acestro said:


> Tiff>Griff and Biff
> 
> 
> 
> ...










> Everyone.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

>>>


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I think you win I just crapped myself hahaha


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hof?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> hof?


HOF...its time....Assemble the MAB..GOD WILLS IT!!!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

>







>


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

>>


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

>


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

>


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

>


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

They call me Goose at work :laugh: Goose and Hairdo.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

>









PWNED WITH THE GLOWING FINGER








>


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

>


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

>


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

>>


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Ace, I award you zero points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Billy Madison >>> *


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

look at what i have started!!!

View attachment 124852
>>>>>>
View attachment 124853


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

That lizard is ugly.

Joking, please dont make 5 more threads about it


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i dont plan on making anymore... let alone 5... your funny tho


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> That lizard is ugly.
> 
> Joking, please dont make 5 more threads about it












5 more threads without replies










:rasp:


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lol.... its a jealousy thing...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

>>>>


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

>


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That just might be the best pic ever.








>>> ***


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

TIMBZ FTW


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

> TIMBZ +


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/suggests the <<< game move to RIP thread...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> /suggests the <<< game move to RIP thread...


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

Team RIP = Really Impotent Penis


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Piranha Mcfly said:


> Team RIP = Really Impotent Penis


take it easy you are stepping on alot of peoples toes


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> Team RIP = Really Impotent Penis


take it easy you are stepping on alot of peoples toes
[/quote]
In a symbolic sense right? That would be impossible in the literal sense.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Piranha Mcfly said:


> Team RIP = Really Impotent Penis


take it easy you are stepping on alot of peoples toes
[/quote]
In a symbolic sense right? That would be impossible in the literal sense.
[/quote]

what was your first clue?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok....everyone pack up your sleeping bags and take this over to Toms Original House of Spam....

Thanks for Playing.

Closed.


----------

